
Deprecation notices in Go - Artemis2
http://golang.rakyll.org/deprecated/
======
marclave
So interesting, 2 nights ago when we launched our product. I was developing
almost exclusively locally, and when we deployed all of the cached deprecated
packages we were using hit us when we deployed, we still hit our deployment
but it was not fun.

[http://launchaco.com/build/](http://launchaco.com/build/)

